# Hurney fired



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...na-panthers-fire-general-manager-marty-hurney

Probably about three years too late IMO. Otah saved him and Foxy his rookie season and then Cam turned out okay last year. Now Otah is gone for nothing and the failure of the off season are way too obvious. There's absolutely no excuse for not doing more to fix the offensive line or the secondary for that matter. Standing pat was not an option.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, should have cleaned house when Fox was fired but too late now. Guess Rivera is on a trial basis now too after Gamble was put on IR today. Win a few and he probably stays around but I don't know if thats a good decision. He has to realize Chud's play calling has been terrible. There is no reason that coming out of the bye, we STILL stuck to this college offense. Our offense has the potential to be one of the most versatile in the league and it's simply not being used right. Option worked when used a few times a game last year, not every damn running play.

Twitter support came from D-Will and Charles Johnson from what I've seen. With CJ going as far as to say something along the lines of "Hurney wasn't the problem, he wasn't on the field coaching." This season could end really bad if Rivera has already lost them.

Hurney did do some great things here so good luck to him, but for someone whose intention was to rebuild after 2008 completely from the draft it's probably not good to draft terribly.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Did you see Cam's post-game conference? I've never seen a QB act so childish. "Somethings gonna to have to change, man. Somethings gonna have to change real fast." Real fast, huh? I wonder how long it will take before Cam Newton gives up and asks for a trade from the panthers. I am sure Jimmy Clausen would love another chance.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beason to IR today...It's always sunny at Bank of America Field


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Beason, Gamble, and Kalil all to IR after the bye...Ugh, this team is in such a weird spot right now. Well I guess a top 5 pick in the upcoming draft should net us an elite DB, OL, or DL...right? I wouldn't mind drafting Mingo and switching to a 3-4 of that big NT (not Star, the other one..from OSU I think). Though Safety and OG are clearly out biggest weaknesses at the moment...and a replacement for Gross is needed asap.

How bad do things have to be when you're thinking about the draft in week 7 when you were the sexy playoff pick in the pre-season? ****ing Chudzinski. How ironic that the entire fan base was so desperate for him not to find a HC job.


----------

